# Hmm.. Starter noise...????



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

when i start my car, ( only on cold mornings, or nights COLD) it makes a noise after i start it, immediatly after turning the key, it sounds like i held the key too long, after starting it, but i just let go like normal. its like a scratching/grindin noise , hard to explain.. i was wondering if it was just my starter going bad, or gone!.. and if anyone else has had this problem..?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

time to change... Before its to late. Keep in mind if you have a stick. Thats a good option, but if not.. Sorry.

Save your self the trouble and get it replaced a.s.a.p. How many miles are on it do ya know?


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

I get that on mine as well as im starting it it makes a sort of grinding noise but has no problem starting. I would get it checked but i might as well wait untill it dies. If it gets worse i will have it looked at but its only doing when its cold


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

101,278 miles on my car, not sure if, or when the last starter was replaced, and if i have to get it replaced about how many $BONES is it gonna cost me?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

well, it is your starter, that happened to me a while back, and i left it untreaded for a while, sometimes my car would start and sometimes it wouldnt, so i would suggest u change it ASAP before u get left on the road sometime cuz your car didnt start, getting under the car and tapping the starter sometimes helps, but if your car is dropped, youre gonna have a hella of a time trying to get under there, especially if its night, not to mention the starter is kind hard to see/hard to get to....if you dont know what youre looking for


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i get a weird noise at the same time too..

is it a noise like a belt it slipping or something revving fast?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I get that weird grinding noise too....I was just reading that the viscosity of the oil mixed with the cold weather could cause it....but it never happened before. I just hope its not the starter.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Ithink I get this same noise --the oinly thing is it happens to me in regular warm weather....When I start the car its not like a clean rev. it kind of stalls for a sec. than starts.....

The thing that really bothers me is that it only happens once in a while...so its hard for me to really figure out whats wrong.....


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

Mine does a similar thing. It's a like a grinding noise that only happens for a few seconds after the key turned and almost always when cold. I've taken it to the shop twice and they've tested the starter and said it's fine. They thought it might be a battery issue where the starter wasn't getting enough "juice", but I bought a new battery (needed it anyway) and it made no difference. Eventually the shop just told me to live with it. I don't trust them and I'd like to figure out what it is, but it's been doing it for about 4 months now and still seems fine. Anyone noticed issues with the transmission/clutch (mine's manual) since the noise started? It seems like sometimes when the noise happens I can shake the shifter in neutral and feel the grinding almost like it's in the transmission. I'm also have more difficulty shifting in second and first when it's cold. Any thoughts?


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

*WOW*

I really didnt think many people had the same problem.. Alot of people have posted about having the same problem, but noone has really posted a reason why, or a solution haha.. im glad that im not the only one out there, but for those of you who have the same problem as me ..

It sure is hard to impress a chick getting into your car, when u get that grinding noise.. ARGH!!!!!.. im like hey babe wait over there while i start the car, i will come get you.. haha..


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

So this only happens to you guys in the winter? Mine started acting up when it started getting colder....about mid October-November.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

My b13 has been doing it for years and yes only when cool and it hasn't gotten worse. There is an explantion over on se.r net as to why it does it.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

*only in cold weather..*

yeah mine only does it in cold weather.. i cant wait till it warms up.. damn snow.. yeh only in cold weather, on cold nights, cold mornings, anytime cold, the grinding noise appears..


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

My starter has been making a grinding noise lately as well(ever since the weather got much cooler.) It only happens on very cold days though. I had a similar problem with my B13 but I think it was due to starter damage since I noticed deep scratches on the armature when I replaced it; a pebble probably got inside.

I hope my B14 starter is just a cold weather problem, but I will check it this weekend just to make sure it's not damaged.


----------



## m14cstud (Jul 15, 2002)

*Same problem*

Yeah my car started making the same noise about a year ago and it was only from a cold start. But, lately its started occuring every start no matter or weather. Im wondering how much a new starter is? and if I should replace it now or wait till it entirely breaks??


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

LMAO.. Read my post on my new starter... Very pricy. )


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Mine happens no matter what the weather but it seems to be getting a little more consistent now that is getting colder.... 

Its starting to really get on my nerves....here I am with my full body kit and exhaust and I start the car and it sounds like POS.....


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

hey yall, i actually got some info from an older friend who is a mechanic, he actually said the starter needs to be taken out and greased.. 

the reason the starter only makes the noise in cold weather is because the grease is low, and it is not liquidy, it is more close to a solid form.. so in warm weather it acts like a lubricant...ya know..?.

so here i come grease, but i definetly will replace it if it continues to makes the noise after the greasing..


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Let us know what happens after the greasing.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

"PROBLEM: You get a sort of a moaning, grinding screech. Others think it sounds like belt like squeal noise that happens during starting the car.

Affects: 200SX SE-R, Sentra SE-R, NX2000

Comments by Wayne Cox

Didn't get any responses on my starter squeal inquiry; but I did dig up some interesting info on SR20 starters. My question was if the squeal was only on early production classics, or if any NXen or 200s had it. 

I found this in the parts-microfiche, prices are from nissanautoparts.com 

SE-R 1991-92 23300-63J00 Hitachi $201
SE-R 1993- 23300-63J01 Hitachi $177
NX2000 1991- 23300-63J10 Mitsubishi $147


So it looks as if only the early production Hitachi starter may have been affected. The parts listing said the -63J01 was an alternate / revised part for the -63J00. So I don't know why the older one is available, esp at a higher price?! I assume the Mitsu starter is also compatible [it is, see Brad's comments below]; if so it's the cheapest and more reliable. 

I think the brushes are the source of the noise. They are available cheaply, so I'm going to do a DIY rebuild on mine and see if that cures it. 

Wayne Cox further writes:

The starter noise is a high-pitched squeal, like a slipping belt, that occurs on start up. I tore my ['92 SE-R] starter apart and found two possible sources: the brushes, and what I'll call a "drive coupling." The drive coupling is a one-way clutch that couples the motor to the pinion gear. When the motor spins, it hooks 100%. Turning the other direction, like when the engine starts and is suddenly spinning faster, it releases. I guess this prevents the starter from "over revving."

Comments by Brad Woodworth

Well I got around to doing something about the infamous starter squeal. I removed the starter out of my '95 SE-R and found it to be a Hitachi unit. I replaced it with the Mitsubishi unit out of my wrecked NX. What was happening was that the bearing had loosened on the Hitachi causing it to have some play in the gear, thus the squeal. The design of the Mitsu doesn't allow this b/c it has a "hood" that houses the rod that the gear slides on preventing any side-to-side movement of the gear. The Hitachi's gear just slides out of the housing and is fully exposed allowing greater stress on the bearing. Voila! No more squealing."


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

That speaks of a squeal though....I get a grind...just like when the car is turning over.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I will let you guys know as soon as possible, right now though, i dont have time to work on my car, as for work itself needs me..


----------



## cause4alarm (Jan 11, 2003)

anyone else have a feeling it could be due to cloged valves? thin oil is nice on cold mornings


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

I also have that noise and im thinkin it is the starter. I had bought a starter think something was wrong with my car but is was just the battery that i had relocated in the back and i guess that it had a bad connection and didnt charge the battery(alternator). So i took it back the starter was 200 with core charge at advanced autozone.


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Revival*

I wanted to revive this thread and see if anyone is still getting the starter noises now that the weather is getting warmer. My 99 SE-L still makes the noise and it actually seems to be getting worse. Anyone else?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

N8inNV said:


> *when i start my car, ( only on cold mornings, or nights COLD) it makes a noise after i start it, immediatly after turning the key, it sounds like i held the key too long, after starting it, but i just let go like normal. its like a scratching/grindin noise , hard to explain.. i was wondering if it was just my starter going bad, or gone!.. and if anyone else has had this problem..? *


just thought i'd chime in....

had same problem. had it checked by 3 places no one knew what it was (idiots) and finally took it to a saturn dealership and they said it was the starter. Replaced it and starts up PERFECT now. Cost me nearly $440 though with labor and everything. The freakin starter was over $200.

They said there was a flat spot in one or a few of the teeth i believe in the starter which was preventing it from catching or soemthing. This also lead to my car not starting at all 2 times.


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

I wanted to bring this thread up again and see if anyone has had luck narrowing down the issues. Any fixes other than replacement? My starter is still working, but with the cold weather the noise is getting much worse. I'm really tempted to change the starter, so any starter replacement tips would be appreciated.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

When I first got my car it made the same noise that yall are talking about. The place that I bought my car from replaced the starter, and yet again the noise has come back. I say, just deal with it. It only happens in cold weather to me atleast...


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

hey everyone. I just installed my new starter two days ago. You guys need to realize that every one of your stock starters and alternators WILL fail. If you havent replaced them yet, you will. Most go around 100,000 miles give or take. Both of mine started going right after i bought the car, at 106,000 miles. I put new alternator in right away and pulled and greased my starter to buy a little time. I have 112,000 miles now, and my car couldnt wait any longer for it. I would not purchase another hitachi product. I always do things right when it comes to stuff like this. I put in a NEW Bosch starter and a NEW Precision Parts alternator, not rebuilt. It was expensive, but the results are amazing. Definetly worth it, and i know that these will last the rest of my car's life. My advice is to get the best stuff for your car. I would never be caught going into Autozone and buying XX brand rebuilt starter/alternators for $100 bucks each. Just my opinion, but i come from a family of master mechanics and we know what works.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i posted something like this about 3-4 monts ago, and didnt really get an answer on what it was. its not really a grinding/belt squeaking noise. its mroe of a whirring, buzzing noise, more like a set of plastic gears skipping or, heh, grinding. it started before fall of last year, and is still doing it, only when i let the car sit for a few hours, and only when starting it. car starts fine. 

one morning, i had my mom start the car, while i was under the hood listening where it came from. it comes from around the left-manifold area on my B14, ill see if i can find a pic of the thingy i think is making the noise.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

from the oil fill cap on the valve cover, to the left, on the bottom of the intake mani......that blak cylender part has a motor on it, im pretty sure that where my noise is coming from. if ya need a pigger, more up close pic lemmie know....


----------

